# I have a lot of patty pan squash



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

to use up or preserve. We normally grill them; I'm thinking I can do that and use them for lasagna noodles. Bread is an option, too. Any other ideas? Can I make them into chips in the dehydrator? (I did a search and found someone did that with zukes; we like snacky bites.) Freeze them? (If so, how?) We grew a lot this year because the past 2 years yielded nothing--when I say a lot, I'm not kidding--it's just the 2 of us with at least 20 very happy, healthy plants.


----------



## PixieLou (May 1, 2010)

There was a thread on pattypan squash just last week. Not a lot of suggestions.

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=363829

Wow - 20 plants. We are a family of 3, and we have trouble keeping up with 1 plant!


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

20 plants were only because 4 in the past few years yielded just a couple so we upped the odds. Who knew they'd suddenly be this prolific? Thanks for the link. Bill wouldn't consider dehydrating to add to soup; I would. Maybe the chickens will eat the excess?


----------



## judylou (Jun 19, 2009)

You can do anything with them that you would use any other summer squash for: pickled, canned with tomatoes (but not alone), hollowed out and stuffed and frozen like you would make stuffed peppers, fried, grilled, frozen as puree with butter and brown sugar, frozen in chunks to use in soup and stews. Shred and freeze then use in bread like zucchini bread or to corn muffins.


----------



## mare (Aug 31, 2006)

i use it fresh and the rest goes to the chickens. i have froze it for bread fried and frozen just floured and frozen and dehydrated..............the only way i like it is fresh.


----------



## TNHermit (Jul 14, 2005)

How do you use them for lasagna noodles ??


----------



## steff bugielski (Nov 10, 2003)

I chunk them or any squash, cook with an onion or two and some garlic. Add just enough water to cook. Cook till tender. puree. and freeze.
You now have a very nice soup base. To which you can add anything, meat, beans, cheese anything.


----------



## mare (Aug 31, 2006)

steff--how does the soup come out?? i did that with summer squash and it was not good--winter squash it is really good. i know with freezing (and i made stuffed ones too) it was just a runny mess. is there some trick to getting it a little dryer?


----------



## steff bugielski (Nov 10, 2003)

The soup comes out great. Do not add very much water, just enough to cook it. Less water less runy soup. It is not a thick soup like winter squash but rather a soup base. Think vegetable stock with heft.
I then add to it when I cook it. I have even added mashed beans if it was thin.


----------



## mare (Aug 31, 2006)

thanks


----------

